# Kommunikation Servlet + Applikation



## grashupfa (6. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hätte eine Frage zu einem kleinen Projekt dass ich angefangen habe um Java zu üben.
Ich möchte per Webapplikation einen RSS Feed zur Verfügung stellen. Für den RSS Teil verwende ich Rome, für den Webapplikation Teil das Spring Framework. Ich habe die Beans/Controller/Views usw konfiguriert und ich kann bereits einen Rss Feed zur Verfügung stellen, allerdings ist dieser mit Daten befüllt die ich händisch testweise eingetippt habe.
Ich möchte nun aber mittels Java Applikation (diese existiert bereits) regelmäßig Daten an die Webapplikation schicken, diese soll dann die Daten nehmen und als Feed bereitstellen.
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich das angehen könnte, habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps in welche Themen ich mich einlesen kann?

lg,


----------



## Nicer (6. Aug 2010)

Na du schreibst dir deine Funktion die die Daten bereitstellt , und packst dass in einen while block mit sleep()


```
while(programmläuft==true){
DatenBereitstellen();
threat.sleep(zeit in millisekunden);
}
```


----------



## grashupfa (6. Aug 2010)

Erstmals danke für das Kommentar, aber mir ist klar wie das Programmgerüst aussehen muss, was ich nicht verstehe ist wie ich von der Java Applikation der Webapplikation Daten schicken kann...


----------



## JanHH (8. Aug 2010)

Immer wieder interessant, was Leute als "kleines Projekt, weil ich gerade anfange, java zu lernen" bezeichnen..

Naja, die Webapplikation versteht ja logischerweise HTTP, also könnte die java-Applikation einen Post-Request erzeugen, der die Daten enthält. Die Webapplikation empfängt diesen, erkennt dass das hinzuzufügende Daten sind und fügt sie halt hinzu.


----------



## Ullenboom (9. Aug 2010)

Für Aktionen, die regelmäßig ausgeführt werden, kannst du gut einen Timer nutzen. Schau mal unter Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 11.10 Zeitgesteuerte Abläufe. Mit der Jersey Client API lässt sich dann leicht der RESTful Service ansprechen.

Grüße

 Christian


----------

